# 15x9 bbs rm on mk3?



## fukrus53 (Feb 18, 2006)

so I decided to go with the bbs rm 15x9 in the rear..wanted your guys input..I haven't seen to many people run this setup on mk3.Lots of fender work huh? Well let me know what you think..I'm not to sensitive..lol


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Looks like it will be a brutal fitment.

Lots of camber in the rear and maybe try squeezing a 205 on there.


----------



## fukrus53 (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh ill go 195 on it.


----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

is this a joke? this will not work.:screwy:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

too much.


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

you can easily run a 9 inch wide wheel in the rear of a mk3. you're just trying to run a 9 inch wheel with too much frontspacing and not enough backspacing.


----------



## Plan.B (Aug 22, 2002)

what is the offset? 9's on a MK3 have been done a million times.


----------



## kthomas333 (Nov 22, 2008)

Did u camber the rear at all in these pics


----------



## LogisticPeterson (Apr 4, 2013)

you can quickly run a 9 inches extensive rim in the back of a mk3. you're just trying to run a 9 inches rim with too much front spacing and not enough backspacing . . . . . . . .


----------

